# Recommendations: LED/fan controller



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I recently built a sw33t rig for my neighbor, but the LEDs on the case make us worry that airplanes may try to land on our building due to their brightness. He also mentioned getting a fan controller just to keep noise down at night when he's not working on the PC. I've found plenty of controllers, but nothing that incorporates BOTH features we want. Any suggestions or recommendations?


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

ive never seen a controller for led's.cold cathodes yes,but led's no.you could always use some resistors to undervolt the led's to dim them.just like the controller i have.it has control for cold cathode,but only on,or off.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Gah, I feel dumb now! I hadn't even thought of just an on/off switch. There's also the more obvious solution of turning the whole machine off but sometimes it's fun to play at night!


----------



## Ralck (Dec 10, 2004)

I want to say Vantec had one or two models that could dim lights as well, but don't quote me on that.

As pharoh said, getting some potentiometers (or just resisters as he said specifically), you could build your own controller, but it might not look as nice as a pre-built one. Or just with resisters you could just permantly dim the LED's.

I'd also imagine that most simple fan controllers are just built using several potentiometers? You might just be able to hardwire the LED's to that, though you'd have to be able to make sure you weren't providing too much resistance or too little resistance.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I was thinking of wiring up for individual fan controls. As it is now they all run at 100% speed which can cause a lot of wind noise. What really sucks is that all the fans use MOLEX plugs so the headers on the motherboard are useless. <TWIBAT>


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

Yeah a resistor will work perfectly for dimming. I also haven't yet come across PC LED/fan controllers. There are however LED controllers like this but I doubt it changes intensity as you want.

Maybe these mini dimmers will work correctly here, as that's their purpose. Not something I've tried though.


> but the LEDs on the case make us worry that airplanes may try to land on our building due to their brightness.


Hehe that's OK. Use one of these  on the roof for warning. :grin:


----------



## 8210GUY (Aug 29, 2006)

Why not simply swap the fans for unlit ones then get a controller for the speed of them, seems far simpler than messing around with resistors etc.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

8210Guy: The fans aren't much a problem aside from the noise generated. The fan controller would be installed just for that reason.

Kalim: Thanks a mill for those links! I was thinking it would be fun to use the front LED lights on the case to display things in a braille-light form.


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

If you are up for a challenge you could try using a LDR (light dependant resistor). Using a four way switch you could have it:

OFF (ie fans and lights off)
ON (ie current situation)
ON (on with dimming - using standard resistors)
ON (with light dependant dimming)

Cool little project. If you get it working post the schematic. Would be very cheap and could be quite cool!


----------



## Colonyman (Apr 20, 2007)

How much budget do you have for this LED controller? try out

http://www.lunaraccents.com/technology-programmable-LED-controller.html


I know that this website has variety controllers that may help you great but the price is kind of high for personal activity.








bigfellla said:


> If you are up for a challenge you could try using a LDR (light dependant resistor). Using a four way switch you could have it:
> 
> OFF (ie fans and lights off)
> ON (ie current situation)
> ...


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

My suggestion was a little more low tech I admint, but I think the light dependancy was the key bit.


----------



## minster9 (Jun 8, 2006)

what about a dimmer switch like for a ceiling fan? PWM.


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

you could experiement with that. it will effectively be a variable resistor. This may start you off http://www.mikesflightdeck.com/led_dimmer.htm


----------



## 8210GUY (Aug 29, 2006)

I've just stumbled across >>>This<<< while searching for a controller for myself, looks like it's ideal assuming you can access\mod the components enough to get it to work, can't tell you anything about it, but someone else may.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

10 eb points awarded for awesome!

--later thoughts--

I can't find any for purchase... Any ideas?


----------



## 8210GUY (Aug 29, 2006)

LOL it is different I admit, >>>Here<<< is their page to find sellers in your area if that helps.


----------

